# Haunting of Hamlin Terr 2014



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is a video walk though of haunt this year and a time lapse of Halloween night. It was a good year for us. We had over 400 ToT's come and visit. The most talked about prop was definitely the horse and the hearse.

What I do not have in the video is a shot of the garage. We framed out the opening of the garage to look like a stage and projected the AtmosFear Bone chillers skeleton band onto a screen. It really did feel like you watching a band play on a stage.

All in all it was a very satisfying year. I always appreciate the nice comments that the parents make and thanks that we get for doing it. The looks on the ToT's faces are priceless. That is what really keeps us going year after year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I knew that horse and hearse would be a hit, and deserved to be, too.

The time lapse was a hoot


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

the horse and hearse are amazing. I like how you incorporated static pumpkins with the projected ones. Nice touch. The lighting was perfect too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your whole set up was great but the horse and hearse were def the stars of the night!


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

*Nice*

Loved it. Did you build the horse and hearse? If so nice job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:What a wonderful display! You have such attention to detail and your lighting brings all the wonderful props to life. It's a feast for the senses, to be sure. I'd love to see pictures of it in the day as well, your tombstones are wonderful as is your entry columns. The flame pots with the skulls are fantastic and I love your skeletal-horse drawn hearse. The pumpkins inside the hearse is a stroke of genius, I guess they talk to the trick or treaters as they walk up? It reminds me so much of Disneyworld and the haunted mansion. I guess next year you will have a ghost sitting beside each TOT as they exit? Wonderful creation Chuck, just wonderful!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments. Pumkin5, you asked for a daytime shot. Here you go. This was before I put a few other things out for the big night, but you get the idea.












WingThing said:


> Loved it. Did you build the horse and hearse? If so nice job.


Yes, I built the horse and hearse. Here is a link to my Photobucket album for both of them. 
Hearse Photos by Charles_Gagliano | Photobucket


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW!
^ What P5 said :jol: ^


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Great stuff. And couldn't agree more, it is the look(s) on the ToT's faces that keeps us doing ours year after year as well.


----------

